# Tiefe Kenntnisse von Applicationservers



## RobertVox1977 (16. Jul 2017)

Wenn in einem Project ein Application Server benutzt wird, dann es ist klar, dass Grundkenntnisse vom Application Server sollen sowohl ein Entwickler als auch Software Architect haben. 
Aber was wenn es um tiefe Application-Server Kenntnisse geht?
Soll z. B. Software Architect ein gutes Wissen in Tuning von Application-Servers (WebLogic, JBoss EAP usw) haben?
Oder DevOps beschäftigt sich damit? Oder noch jemand anderer? 
Wie sieht das am öftesten bei euch in Projekten?


----------



## JeromeC (17. Nov 2017)

Kenntnisse bei allen Beteiligten ist im Allgemeinen immer von Vorteil. Ich würde es aber nicht überbewerten, viele Thematiken werden erst interessant, wenn man sie ausreizen möchte. Allgemein wird ein JEE AppServer von Admins, DevOps aufgesetzt & konfiguriert. Ein Software-Architekt schauen meist eher über die Gesamtheit der Systeme und nicht auf kleine Details einzelner Dienste, einen guten Architekten macht aber aus dass er aus seiner Erfahrung schöpft und weis, was die jeweilige Komponente kann und wo es Probleme geben kann. Deswegen sollte dieser Job auch an erfahrene Entwickler vergeben werden.


----------



## Manuel.R (18. Jan 2018)

DevOps -->... der programmierende Admin. DevOps ist mehr ein Team als eine einzelne Person.


----------

